# ticketed in central



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

for red at trap set up at 79th on the west side, mid day no cars no pedestrians crossing. wtf?


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Heard all about it today on 1010 wins news they said NYPD out to get bicyclist.
Until this blows over I would make sure all traffic laws are obeyed and not get any more tickets.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm sayin

you think not being able to ride, or having my ride restircted like this, is making me happy? as if freezing my a** off in freezing temps isnt enough, phucking nypd has to step in and tell me somehow my riding isnt phucking RESPONSIBLE enough?

wtf?


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like riding through Piermont. Happens on 9W too. Always amused to see a police car stopping someone on a bicycle. You would think the cops have something better to do. Well, maybe not much else to do in Piermont!! I remember many years ago on a group ride through Harrington Park. Must have been 15 of us. Stopped for not riding single file. We were riding tightly two abreast. The whole bunch of us got pulled into court. The judge wasn't interested in listening to us. Fines were paid. We still talk about that one.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

thats complete bs dude. wtf cops got nothing better to do


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.dnainfo.com/20110315/man...push-for-end-ticket-blitz-at-precinct-meeting


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I guess you all missed this article in the Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/23/nyregion/23cycle.html?_r=1&ref=bicyclesandbicycling


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

AlanE said:


> I guess you all missed this article in the Times
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/23/nyregion/23cycle.html?_r=1&ref=bicyclesandbicycling


bill up in the citycouncil I hear...maybe flashing yellow not such a bad idea after all...


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do they chase you down in an RMP or just flag you over?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry sb

it was a couple months back with the traps, they have really gotten a lot more reasonable about it since then. i will say this, though. if you insist on behaving irresponsibly, you greatly increase your chances of getting stopped. so dont

a, speed up in pedestrian traffic, or
b, weave, at highest speed, in and out of people and bikes as if you and only you matter, or
c, bolt straight at pedestrians then swerve away quickly at the last second, or
d, bust a red two feet in front of a pedestrian who never sees you and who you never warn, 

etc. the stupid and reckless shyt they are always gonna stop, dont get it twisted. so come on in, have fun, just dont be a douche. i will say, though, i did see this one mexican dood, on a nice bianchi, too, try to get away from an rmp. bad idea.


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

Should be interesting when the 5 boro ride goes through there. It use to seem that joggers would purposely flock to the park that day to claim their rights to their space on the road.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter you will be walking through central park anyway.


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

they did pretty good in controlling the influx of the crowd into central park this year... it's the big bottleneck on the BQE killed them this year... walked for 2 hrs!!!


----------



## bsc77 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm riding in the park daily and see it happening frequently. They generally get 2 cyclists at a time, pretty crappy policy.


----------



## wai2fast (Dec 16, 2005)

I got ticketed back in January and went to Traffic Violation court about a month ago. The judge threw the case out in 2 minutes. I have been more diligent with stopping at red lights to let pedestrians cross when they have the light. Ticks me off though when I am stopped there and a psycho cyclist blows through the light at full speed putting the pedestrians in danger.


----------

